# Boston Bruins Stanley Cup Pursuit



## ChileMass (Apr 28, 2011)

Now that they (barely) knocked off the Canadiens, how far do you think the Bruins can go this year?  Have to say this is the most interesting Bruins team I have watched in many years, so I am hoping for a lot more.  

My personal feeling is they could knock off Philly in the next round and get to the conference finals, but from there it could be tough to advance.

Claude Julien does little to inspire confidence, though.  He's no MIke Milbury behind the bench, firing guys up and yelling directions.  But, after last nite's win against Montreal, he probably saved his job for another year.  This despite an 0-18 on the power play in 7 games!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2011)

I think that the B's will beat Philly in 6 games in the next round.  No logic behind this, just a pure gutural hatred for the a-holes from Philly going on  :lol: :uzi:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 28, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I think that the B's will beat Philly in 6 games in the next round.  No logic behind this, just a pure gutural hatred for the a-holes from Philly going on  :lol: :uzi:



Wow----------------------  That's cold Doc  !

 I Have no idea how far Beantown will go after that war last nite . Good series tho


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wow----------------------  That's cold Doc  !
> 
> I Have no idea how far Beantown will go after that war last nite . Good series tho



Warp, I've got some great friends who live in Philly, and have spent a few great days down there, so it's nothing against the city, just some of the things that happen in the stadiums and/or arena's located off Broad Street


----------



## WJenness (Apr 28, 2011)

I was at the game last night...

WOW

I've never heard that place get so loud...

Amazing roller coaster of emotions all night. The 2-0 lead was as happy / crazy as I'd seen the garden... giving up the short handed goal to tie the game, total opposite...

I have NO idea what's going to happen in the next round, but I have to say, I like the Bruins with Philly's revolving door at the goaltender position.

My concerns are two fold: A: The power play... The Bruins are the first team in NHL history to register a 7-game series win without the benefit of a PPG. That said, the power play at the end of the first period last night looked better than any other chance they had all series, so maybe they're starting to figure it out...

B: Milan Lucic... I don't know if it was from a fear of being out of position defensively or if he's hurt, but the dude is NOT skating right now... I was watching him away from the puck last night and he spent a LOT of time standing around or lightly gliding in all three zones, not skating hard... I hope whatever it is he can use the next two days off to put it behind him... That top line needs to become the force they were at points during the regular season.

GO B'S!!!

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2011)

agree with Wayne

unless the Bs figure out the power play and Lucic plays better, we're going no where.  I worry about Thomas burning out as well. It would be nice to get the 1st couple of games against Philly and give Thomas a blow for a game.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 28, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Warp, I've got some great friends who live in Philly, and have spent a few great days down there, so it's nothing against the city, just some of the things that happen in the stadiums and/or arena's located off Broad Street



Hey Doc  I know - -was just pullin' yer chain my man !!   Carry on -- Go Bruins ! one of my grandboyz lives in Metro west near 495 so gotta support 'em


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey Doc  I know - -was just pullin' yer chain my man !!   Carry on -- Go Bruins ! one of my grandboyz lives in Metro west near 495 so gotta support 'em



I'm enjoying the fact that right now the patient I have in one of my chairs is wearing his Nathan Horton jersey!    Go B's!


----------



## Nick (Apr 28, 2011)

I just watched the second half of the game last night, what a win. 

I wouldn't even know where to begin guessing on where they will end up. I would pick stanley cup final winners just because I want to see it happen, but that's not very logical now, is it.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 28, 2011)

i can't wait for the orange and black to chase another premire goalie out of the rink....not that i'm jealous or anything


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 28, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> i can't wait for the orange and black to chase another premire goalie out of the rink....not that i'm jealous or anything



Yeah i 'll bet those guys are "channelling" Bobby Clarke  n'  Sanderson  n'Schultz and the ole  Goon squad  - whoa , oops , i mean " da Broad St. Bullies"  

 Hey whatever  goes down on the ice , it'll be entertaining


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 28, 2011)

The ESPN brainiacs say Philly in six.  I say Bruins in 6 or 7.  Tim Thomas becomes a stone wall and the power play finally wakes up......


----------



## Nick (Apr 29, 2011)

Is anyone else getting sick of "Black and Yellow" ?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> The ESPN brainiacs say Philly in six.  I say Bruins in 6 or 7.  Tim Thomas becomes a stone wall and the power play finally wakes up......



And lets not forget that the flyers suck!    :lol: :lol:

That's my reason, and i'm sticking to it!


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 29, 2011)

i just had a pair of game 1 tickets dropped on my desk, makes my cancelled tux trip this weekend a little more palatable!


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm a fan so I'll be irrational and say: Bruins to win it all!

Go Bruins! We're puttin' on the foil!


----------



## 4aprice (May 2, 2011)

As a Devil fan I'm watching the playoffs without a dog in the show for the first time in 13 years.  Bruins-Flyers is a very entertaining series.  I despise Washington (even rooted for the Rangers to beat them which is almost heresy for a Devil fan) and don't care about Tampa so I hope the B's or fly's represent the east.  Out west I guess I would like to see Vancouver,

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 2, 2011)

Nice ending!!!

Will not participate in the poll, sorry, I will jinx them


----------



## WJenness (May 2, 2011)

What a game tonight... Crazy...

Thomas STOLE that game from Philly... The Bruins got out played the second half of the game, and Thomas gave them the opportunity to still come home up 2 games to none.

Goat of the night award has to go to Danny Briere... That whiff at the end of regulation is going to haunt his dreams the next night or two I'd imagine... That SHOULD have been the game winner.

SO happy to see the Krecji - Lucic - Horton line is back in good form...

They just have to fix that PP...

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2011)

Agree on the Briere whiff

Also glad to see Krejci get the game winner after clanking that back hand shot off the post earlier in the game when their goalie was well out of position.

Thought the Bruins were dead in the water when Chara got the penalty with two minutes to play.


----------



## ChileMass (May 4, 2011)

B's up 3 games to none after 5-1 win.  Made Philly look bad tonite.  

God help us if we fuck this one up again.  I don't see it happening......go B's!!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2011)

Really hope they get a sweep.  About as close as you can get to revenge for last year's epic meltdown.  Obviously not as good as what the Flyers did, but beating them 4 in a row is still pretty good.

Thomas was sensational again last night.  Flyers still controlled the puck in the zone more than you like to see, but the Bruins made up for it by definitely out hitting them.  Lots of really strong hits from the Bs last night.

One thing I noticed that I'd like to see more of was Chara cheating up in the offensive zone.  Much harder to stop a 100mph slapshot from 20 feet than it is from the Blue line.


----------



## drjeff (May 5, 2011)

While not Bruins related, I saw this over on FB about the Capitals had started laughing!

Sidney Crosby walks into a bar, orders an Ovechkin. Bartender says, "A what?". Crosby replies, "White Russian without a Cup".
 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WJenness (May 5, 2011)

drjeff said:


> While not Bruins related, I saw this over on FB about the Captitals had started laughing!
> 
> Sidney Crosby walks into a bar, orders an Ovechkin. Bartender says, "A what?". Crosby replies, "White Russian without a Cup".
> :lol: :lol: :lol:



Awesome.

Thank you.

-w


----------



## Black Phantom (May 6, 2011)

Tonight could very well be the night. I'd love to see the B's close this out in Boston tonight. North Station will be nuts.


----------



## WJenness (May 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Tonight could very well be the night. I'd love to see the B's close this out in Boston tonight. North Station will be nuts.



I've got one of my friends on Stubhub patrol to see if we can get in the building tonight without breaking the bank...

It worked for game 7 against MTL... we found three tickets for less than $100/ea in the balcony... I hope we have similar luck tonight!

-w


----------



## Black Phantom (May 6, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I've got one of my friends on Stubhub patrol to see if we can get in the building tonight without breaking the bank...
> 
> It worked for game 7 against MTL... we found three tickets for less than $100/ea in the balcony... I hope we have similar luck tonight!
> 
> -w



Good Luck!


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 7, 2011)

Knock it down!  Great game!


----------



## WJenness (May 7, 2011)

Wow... Crazy game last night... AMAZING atmosphere in the Garden last night... I was lucky to be there.

Hearing that Bergeron has a concussion though... That's not a good thing for this team... He's arguably been the best Bruin throughout the playoffs...

Hopefully it's minor and he won't miss much time, but I don't like him being out.

-w


----------



## nelsapbm (May 7, 2011)

Timmy vs. Marty (go UVM!!)....going to be a great series!


----------



## jack97 (May 7, 2011)

Bergeron out with a light concusion.  He has a history of them, no telling when he will be back.
His line has been solid and outplayed the first line in the Montreal series. That blows even if he missed a couple of games.


----------



## WJenness (May 7, 2011)

Just got tickets for Game 1 of the conference finals.

Psyched.

-w


----------



## ChileMass (May 9, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Just got tickets for Game 1 of the conference finals.
> 
> Psyched.
> 
> -w



Terrific - hey when is the 1st game?  I can't find any info on it.....


----------



## deadheadskier (May 9, 2011)

jack97 said:


> Bergeron out with a light concusion.  He has a history of them, no telling when he will be back.
> His line has been solid and outplayed the first line in the Montreal series. That blows even if he missed a couple of games.



No # 37 = no shot at a Cup IMO.


----------



## WJenness (May 9, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Terrific - hey when is the 1st game?  I can't find any info on it.....



Hasn't been announced yet. I'm PRAYING that it isn't Thursday, because if it is... I can't go. (Work upgrade that night).



deadheadskier said:


> No # 37 = no shot at a Cup IMO.



Unfortunately, I agree... They can tolerate him missing a couple of games, but any more than that and it would be serious trouble.

Particularly against TB. TB is another team (like the Bruins) with some SERIOUS depth... Their top three lines are all dangerous. Without 37 being there and being the best two-way player the B's have, it would be a very serious impediment to getting out of this series.

-w


----------



## 4aprice (May 20, 2011)

Where are all the B's fans?  Up 2 to 1 and two games from the big dance.  At least some people are having a good spring.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Nick (May 20, 2011)

Pretty wild run so far. Fingers crossed they keep it up tomorrow!


----------



## jack97 (May 21, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Where are all the B's fans?  Up 2 to 1 and two games from the big dance.  At least some people are having a good spring.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




karma..... I don't want to jinx the run. 

Kind of funny listening to the sports talk radio program..... not playing Seguin earlier and the media experts questioning whether this was a top 4 team.


----------



## jack97 (May 22, 2011)

jack97 said:


> karma..... I don't want to jinx the run.



:-? see.... it's the karma. up 3 zip and then they blow it. I'm keeping my big mouth shut.


----------



## WJenness (May 22, 2011)

So stressful watching these games...

I love it, but god it's nerve wracking...

-w


----------



## WJenness (May 24, 2011)

Oh man! That game tonight gave me heart palpitations...

The save that will live in infamy: 






Wow... I'm going to be counting the minutes until Wednesday...

-w


----------



## drjeff (May 24, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Oh man! That game tonight gave me heart palpitations...
> 
> The save that will live in infamy:
> 
> ...



AMAZING SAVE!!  That pic could very well end up historically being as legendary in Bruins history as the legendary Bobby Orr Stanly Cup winning post goal tripped up "superman" photo






Go B's.  Can't wait for Wednesday!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 24, 2011)

Easily one of the best saves I've seen!!! Downie looked dumbfounded.   What a game!


----------



## ChileMass (May 24, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Easily one of the best saves I've seen!!! Downie looked dumbfounded.   What a game!




Barry Melrose on ESPN said it was "the save of the year".  Best one I've seen in a LONG time.  

Go B's!!!!!!!!


----------



## WJenness (May 27, 2011)

Big game tonight...

Should be fun / stressful to watch.

GO BRUINS!

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 27, 2011)

Two periods down, no goals, neither team has a penalty.  Third period is going to be explosive!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 27, 2011)

Shut out in the finals!?!? Unreal. Go B's!!!


----------



## ChileMass (May 28, 2011)

*1-0 Bruins!!!*

I think that was the best NHL game I have ever seen.  No penalities, totally clean play, 2 teams that obviously wanted it bad, 2 goaltenders playing out of their minds - especially Roloson.  Great game.  Whew!

Didja see that guy Stamkos block the slapshot with his nose????  That goes into the all-time gross sporting events highlight reel.  If I knew how to upload a Youtube file I'd do it, cause you just have to see it to believe it.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8bppi0WhUo

Vancouver will be tough just like Tampa.  Bruins in 7????


----------



## Nick (May 28, 2011)

I can't believe I didnt' even watch the game... haha not quite a hockey fan normally but it's hard not to excited at this point. Very cool stuff.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck to the Bruins, their fans, and the City of Boston.  Vancouver is going to be very tough and will have all of Canada behind them.  Bring the cup back to the east.


Alex

Lake Hopatcong,NJ

PS. Cool to see Winnipeg getting a team back since they never deserved to lose the 1st one.  Quebec City should get their's back too.


----------



## WJenness (Jun 1, 2011)

Just over 7 hours until game time.

I'm going nuts...

Useless at work... My brain is just full of hockey thoughts.

GO BRUINS!!!

-w


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 1, 2011)

Should be a good one - like all great series will come down to goaltending and power play. could go either way for the b's, what a hoot watching chara in front of the net on the pp, i think he takes up a little TOO much room!


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 2, 2011)

Last night's game was great but the end was a bummer.  Hopefully the boys can shake it off and win game 2.  If they don't win at least one game in Vancouver, it's gonna be tough to win the series.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2011)

Think having Chara down on the Box is a failed experiment in the Powerplay.  Lucic dogging it up ice on the game winner didn't help either.  If he had been hustling, maybe the pass doesn't get off for that shot.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 2, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> If they don't win at least one game in Vancouver, it's gonna be tough to win the series.



Impossible, actually.


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 2, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Impossible, actually.



Uh - thanks.  Quite correct....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2011)

That's just great.

A guy who shouldn't have been allowed on the ice scores two goals.  

Don't get me wrong.  Vancouver is the superior team.  I expected them to win the series from the start. 

But, it's a damn shame to see something like this.  I guess the NHL better write in the rule books that biting another player is fair play.  Maybe I wouldn't be so pissed.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 5, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> That's just great.
> 
> A guy who shouldn't have been allowed on the ice scores two goals.
> 
> ...



And an assist. If I heard right.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2011)

yup, that to :smash:


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 6, 2011)

will the big guy get back on track? he looked out of gas...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> That's just great.
> 
> A guy who shouldn't have been allowed on the ice scores two goals.
> 
> ...


 
+ 1.  Ridiculous that they said that they did not have enough evidence considering that the frickin replay clearly showed him biting.


----------



## Nick (Jun 6, 2011)

That was a brutal loss on Saturday. Two in a row, losses right at the end. Bleh.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 6, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> + 1.  Ridiculous that they said that they did not have enough evidence considering that the frickin replay clearly showed him biting.



Never watch hockey, but being a Bostonian, have hopped on the Bruins bandwagon (do they sell pink B's t-shirts?).  The fighting and physical nature of hockey turns me off.  So..when all this fighting and tossing players ass over teakettle is perfectly fine...a little bitty bite is enough to suspend a guy?  I guess I'm just not 'up' on the rules of where or how blood can be drawn.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 6, 2011)

Rome is a frickin a$$hole.  That hit was really low.  Hope that Horton is OK.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2011)

put that in your mouth and bite it Vancouver.  

Big time effort by the Bs tonight.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 7, 2011)

This is rich. Boston fans complaining about a player on another team not being suspended.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 7, 2011)

mondeo said:


> This is rich. Boston fans complaining about a player on another team not being suspended.



:lol::lol:  I guess the same could be said of Flyer fans.  Haven't thought the Bruins were too bad since the early 70's.  This coming from a Devil fan, the guy should be suspended.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 7, 2011)

Rome is suspended for 4 games.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Rome is suspended for 4 games.


 
I saw that on ESPN while I was at the gym.  Good riddance!  Regrettably, Horton will not be coming back either due to his injuries.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2011)

mondeo said:


> This is rich. Boston fans complaining about a player on another team not being suspended.


 
In full disclosure I only began really following them this season.  I watch a lot of college hockey (my alma mater is Middlebury) but over the Easter weekend I sat down with my Father in Law and we watched the Bruins on TV.  The action on TV works for me.  I was bummed that my satellite did not cover the game last night :blink: so I listened on the radio.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 7, 2011)

That game was great, way to go pouring the goals in at the end.  

Am really bummed that Horton is out for the series due to that BS hit.

Lucic holding his fingers in front of Burrows' mouth was a nice touch as well!

Tie it up tomorrow Bruins!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2011)

Johnskiismore said:


> Lucic holding his fingers in front of Burrows' mouth was a nice touch as well!


 
I laughed my a$$ off when I saw that in the highlights this morning!  :lol:


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 8, 2011)

Big game tonight - the Bs need to keep the momentum going.  Throw a bunch of shots at Luongo to stay in his head....


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 8, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> In full disclosure I only began really following them this season.  I watch a lot of college hockey (my alma mater is Middlebury) but over the Easter weekend I sat down with my Father in Law and we watched the Bruins on TV.  The action on TV works for me.  I was bummed that my satellite did not cover the game last night :blink: so I listened on the radio.



Welcome to the NHL.  We need more fans though I like college hockey too.  Was VS blacked out in your area?  You live in an interesting area as you border on Canadian territory but I would think you could get a broadcast out of Montreal up there.  

 Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 8, 2011)

should be an interesting game tonight... my favorite and one of the few good things about mondays game was thomas' hit


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 8, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Welcome to the NHL.  We need more fans though I like college hockey too.  Was VS blacked out in your area?  You live in an interesting area as you border on Canadian territory but I would think you could get a broadcast out of Montreal up there.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



We're anteanne'd by choice, and it looked like all games would be on NBC, but the next 2 are on Versus.  :angry:   This is the only major sport finals on pay TV.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> We're anteanne'd by choice, and it looked like all games would be on NBC, but the next 2 are on Versus. :angry: This is the only major sport finals on pay TV.


 
+ 1. I don't get Versus or CBC on my Satellite Dish.  I had just assumed that I would be able to see it on NBC as I had on the weekend.  But instead NBC had their very lame Monday night primetime programming.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 8, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> + 1. I don't get Versus or CBC on my Satellite Dish.  I had just assumed that I would be able to see it on NBC as I had on the weekend.  But instead NBC had their very lame Monday night primetime programming.



Minute to Win It is on tonight.  Yeeehawwww!


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 8, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> should be an interesting game tonight... my favorite and one of the few good things about mondays game was thomas' hit



Little Timmy Thomas laying the smackdown on Henrik Sedin was AWESOME.  Sedin must be a foot taller than him and Thomas basically said, "stay out of my goal crease...."

Truthfully, I'm surprised he could get away with a big hit like that, right in front of the goal.  I've seen goalies shove guys out of the way or even crack them with their stick, but never flatten a guy straight up like that.  I suppose it's just another check, but that one almost looks like it could have been called for interference or even roughing.  Oh well, tough sh*t for Vancouver.  

Bs tie up the series tonight.....another low-scoring game.  Both goalies better bring their top game tonight......


----------



## Puck it (Jun 8, 2011)

Sedin had the puck when the check was initiated, and a goalie can check players. Therefore legal.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2011)

Old Time hockey  baby !!!-- puttin' the Body on 'em .

 next game will be "interesting "


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 8, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Old Time hockey  baby !!!-- puttin' the Body on 'em .
> 
> next game will be "interesting "



i'm all about old time physical hockey but theres no place in the game for the hit on horton or the taunting bullshit - league's got to get its act together. than to top it off luongo lets in 3 goals on 3 shots... friggin pathetic display for a stanley cup final, the game deserves better


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Sedin had the puck when the check was initiated, and a goalie can check players. Therefore legal.



I like his quote when asked about it: "that's how I decided to stop the puck from going into my goal."


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 8, 2011)

Luongo had a rough night tonight. Bruins completely dominated the game. They were beating the Canucks all over the ice. The Canucks may have had more shots but a lot were from a long way out.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2011)

Bruins continue to dominate with  great goal tending and a physicality and aggressiveness that has the Canucks searching  for answers .The whuppin has gotten into their heads and has affected their style of play .

Musta been a helluva "players only" mtg in the locker room after the game


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 9, 2011)

the thomas/burrows exchange was some good sh!t too!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 9, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> the thomas/burrows exchange was some good sh!t too!


 
Does anyone have this video?


----------



## Puck it (Jun 9, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Does anyone have this video?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 9, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> the thomas/burrows exchange was some good sh!t too!



Thomas came really close to knocking out Burrows teeth with that right hand blocker punch. That would be sad since Burrows would have then only be able to gum peoples' fingers


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 10, 2011)

Let's see if the B's can keep the momentum tonight. Luongo is going to be back in goal.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 11, 2011)

: (

I feel like I should change my vote.  I think it's going to 7 games in Vancouver's favor.  

: (


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 12, 2011)

Gotta hang in there.  The Bs win back at home Monday to force Game 7.  One of these 1-goal games has to go in the Bruins' favor.........don't give up yet.....


----------



## jack97 (Jun 12, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> Gotta hang in there.  The Bs win back at home Monday to force Game 7.  One of these 1-goal games has to go in the Bruins' favor.........don't give up yet.....



imo, for this series, the matchups have become so important. Thus, home team does have a significant advantage more than ever given they have the last line change. Yes, they can shift lines early but the Bs has made a living clogging up the neutral zone and  have to be careful not to break down their defense during these shifts given the Canuk's has great team speed.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 13, 2011)

All I ask is that the B's score atleast 1 goal in Vancouver!!


----------



## Nick (Jun 14, 2011)

I dont usually watch a lot of hocky but Tim Thomas was on fire yesterday. 

They seriously need to pull their shit together when they are on the road. I don't get how they can massively outscore at home but eek out losses on the road. That's my biggest concern in game 7.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 14, 2011)

Win or lose - Thomas gets the Conn Smythe Trophy!!!!!!!!


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 14, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Win or lose - Thomas gets the Conn Smythe Trophy!!!!!!!!



truth


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 14, 2011)

Tim Thomas is clearly the best player in the Finals.  The Sedin bros have disappeared.

Bruins totally dominated again last nite.  They have to find a way to do that in Vancouver tomorrow.  If they can score 2-3 goals, they will win.  

So which is a bigger surprise?  The Sox winning the Series twice, the Pats winning the Super Bowl 3 times, or the Bs potentially winning the Stanley Cup?  I still think the Pats coming out of nowhere to beat the Rams in 2001 was the biggest surprise chamionship in Boston history, but if the Bs win the Cup it will be very sweet.....

GO BRUINS!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank GOD that NBC brained up and broadcast the game!!!!


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

So... predictions for tonight?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2011)

Let's go BRUINS!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 15, 2011)

This is Vancouver's game to lose. If they win we walk away having taken the best team in the NHL to game 7 of the finals and still look great especially since we have been better sports than they are. We win and it's a huge upset that Vancouver will never live down. All the pressure is on them tonight. Knock them off their game early and score a goal and the cup is ours.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> This is Vancouver's game to lose. If they win we walk away having taken the best team in the NHL to game 7 of the finals and still look great especially since we have been better sports than they are. We win and it's a huge upset that Vancouver will never live down. All the pressure is on them tonight. Knock them off their game early and score a goal and the cup is ours.


 
I agree.  I also feel as if they have been really bad sports on and off the ice.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 15, 2011)

Lots o' folks jumping on the


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 15, 2011)

The pressure is definitely on Vancouver.  They have to win.  They had the best regular season record, the Sedins are both MVP candidates, their goalie had the lowest goals against avg, they're at home, and their fans want it baaaaaad.....

So now the Bruins can go out and just have fun.  I think they'll play loose, which is good because I thought they were kinda tight in Game 5 when they couldn't score.  Just go enjoy yourselves, boys.  Win or lose, they far exceeded everyone's expectations and can count this season and playoffs as a big success.  If Vancouver loses, they will get crucified locally, all over Canada and all over the hockey world as soft.  

First goal will be HUGE.  Momentum goes big-time to the team that scores first.  Bruins will test Luongo early and often.  Thomas needs to remain solid.  Bruins need to hit and take advantage of Canuck's players that are injured and out.  Lucic needs to be a factor - hitting, carrying the puck and scoring.   But - don't take stupid penalties, either.  

Prediction - Bruins score first on Luongo, but he recovers and it's a tight game into the 3rd period.  First team to 3 goals wins.  It's the Bruins, 3-1.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone seen the betting odds on this game?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2011)

Bruins need to pound the puck glove side high.  Just keep shooting.  Luongo sucks at handling those shots.  There have been plenty of soft goals in this series scored that way.  Marchand's shot in Game 6 wouldn't have gotten by most goalies.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2011)

[size=+4]JUST SCORE A FREAKING GOAL IN VANCOUVER!!!!!!![/size]

Go B's!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 15, 2011)

drjeff said:


> [size=+4]JUST SCORE A FREAKING GOAL IN VANCOUVER!!!!!!![/size]
> 
> Go B's!!



Amen to that. Tonight's came has a chance to be epic.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Amen to that. Tonight's came has a chance to be epic.



IMHO, ANY game 7 for a championship is about as good as sports gets.  And when a Boston based team is involved, that can't be beat in my sports addicted world!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2011)

Going nucking futs waiting for the puck to drop!!!!!!!

Go Bruins!!!!!


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

drjeff said:


> [size=+4]JUST SCORE A FREAKING GOAL IN VANCOUVER!!!!!!![/size]
> 
> Go B's!!




+1!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2011)

bruins score!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

Keep
It up!
Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2011)

Bruins SCORE!!!!!!  Goal by LUONGO!!!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2011)

Bruins SCORE!!!!  Bergeron's SECOND!!!! And scores shorthanded!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Going nucking futs waiting for the puck to drop!!!!!!!
> 
> Go Bruins!!!!!



still going nucking futs!!!!!!

Go Bruins!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeeeehaaaaa!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2011)

Holy Sh$%!!!!!!!!!  They are going to win it!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2011)

So proud!!

Karma Wins!!!


Perhaps more than any Boston Professional Sports title I've seen in my life, I really wanted this win for Boston and the New England region. How they played as a team, so much fight, so much heart, so much class (except for when it's time to not be classy), the Bruins players were the better PEOPLE in this series.

The Good guys won!!!!!

Boston Sports is a big reason why I live in New England. Because our teams represent our people. The best people in the world live in New England.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2011)

Man, if I only knew that all it took for the B's to score a goal in Vancouver was me asking for it in +4 font size in this thread,  I would have done that before game 1! :lol:

Boston Bruins 2011 Stanley Cup Champions - sounds mighty fine if you ask me!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2011)

all is not well in Vancouver.  Setting buildings on fire and stuff :blink:

http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/livenow?id=8193381


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2011)

damn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, they're not taking it well up North. :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 16, 2011)

Great for Boston


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> damn


 
WTF?  :blink:   

I guess it is similar to 2003 when the Red Sox lost to the Yankees in game seven.  The Canucks lost in 1994 in game seven.  They are probably frustrated, but man I didn't see that at all last night.  I went to bed when NBC coverage ended.  From what I saw a fair number of Canucks fans stuck around for the presentation and seemed to be good sports.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> So proud!!
> 
> Karma Wins!!!


 
FWIW I voted that the Bruins would go all the way.  Figured what the hell?    I also wore yellow and black to work yesterday....my lucky yellow ski tie that in the winter brings snow.  I guess it worked again!  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> WTF?  :blink:
> 
> I guess it is similar to 2003 when the Red Sox lost to the Yankees in game seven.  The Canucks lost in 1994 in game seven.  They are probably frustrated, but man I didn't see that at all last night.  I went to bed when NBC coverage ended.  From what I saw a fair number of Canucks fans stuck around for the presentation and seemed to be good sports.



Judging by the post game ceremonies, I think it's safe to say that the Canuck fans aren't exactly fans of Gary Bettman


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2011)

So, they finally won the World Series and took home the Lombardi Trophy?  Does that mean I'll stop hearing about them everywhere I go? 

Seriously, I've gone years of my life without hearing anything about the Bruins, or hockey at all for that matter.  Not so much lately...

I guess a congrats are in order! :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> So, they finally won the World Series and took home the Lombardi Trophy? Does that mean I'll stop hearing about them everywhere I go?
> 
> Seriously, I've gone years of my life without hearing anything about the Bruins, or hockey at all for that matter. Not so much lately...
> 
> I guess a congrats are in order! :beer:


 
You know, it is very true.  Even in January folks talk only about the Red Sox.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats to the Bruins, their fans, and the City of Boston.  Hope you had as much fun on the ride as I did the years the Devils won.  A really entertaining Stanley Cup Playoffs this year.

It's funny.  Boston, New York, and Philly fans have this reputation of being so brutal while Vancouver fans have always been thought of as relatively tame.  Don't remember any rioting in Philly last year when the Flyers lost.

(obligatory dig)  Take care of the Cup this summer till it comes home to NJ next summer.  Let's Go Devils.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 16, 2011)

I predict the Bruins are goin to win the whole thing this year.

Wait, what?


----------



## mondeo (Jun 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> So proud!!
> 
> Karma Wins!!!
> 
> ...


 
Hooray for karma!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> (except for when it's time to not be classy)




left myself an out


----------



## mondeo (Jun 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> So, they finally won the World Series and took home the Lombardi Trophy? Does that mean I'll stop hearing about them everywhere I go?
> 
> Seriously, I've gone years of my life without hearing anything about the Bruins, or hockey at all for that matter. Not so much lately...
> 
> I guess a congrats are in order! :beer:


Ahh, Boston, city of bandwagon fans.


----------



## Nick (Jun 16, 2011)

It was pretty friggen cool to see them win last night. I still think the Red Sox '04 victory was more epic, but this was definitely behind that in terms of championship wins in the city.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2011)

that's going to leave a mark.  slowmo at 30 seconds :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> that's going to leave a mark. slowmo at 30 seconds :lol:


 
Hope he already had kids.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 17, 2011)

Not surprising that both CBC and NBC are reporting huge viewership.  It was the most viewed Hockey Night in Canada Broadcast:  http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/stanleycup/story/2011/06/16/sp-nhl-game7-ratings-us.html


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 20, 2011)

So did anyone go to the parade?  

And if anyone wants a jersey, this place has some for really low prices:  http://www.ice-hockey-jerseys.com/boston-bruins-c-190.html?page=2&sort=20a

Seems too good to be true....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 20, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> So did anyone go to the parade?
> 
> And if anyone wants a jersey, this place has some for really low prices:  http://www.ice-hockey-jerseys.com/boston-bruins-c-190.html?page=2&sort=20a
> 
> Seems too good to be true....



Was all set to go to the parade until they moved it to Saturday.  No way I could do that.... booooooooooooooo

You're right, those prices are pretty cheap!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 20, 2011)

Mother in law went and had a good time.

Me?  I'd rather watch a million people on TV than hang out with them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow, what an idiot:  



> The crowd mentality of a mob, combined with the peer pressure that so often pushes teenagers to the edge of reason, made Vancouver's riot last week a very poor place to be for 17-year old Nathan Kotylak.
> 
> Kotylak was caught lighting a rag on fire that was tucked into the gas tank of a police car during the riot following the Canucks' Game 7 loss to Boston in the Stanley Cup Finals.


 
http://www.thepostgame.com/features...elite-canadian-athlete-makes-teary-confession


----------



## Nick (Jun 21, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Wow, what an idiot:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thepostgame.com/features...elite-canadian-athlete-makes-teary-confession



Wow what a boner


----------



## jack97 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> Wow what a boner



The city and area seemed to have a handful of them. I'm sure glad the Bs won it on their ice and in the manner where they shell-shock Luongo again and just sufficated the Canucks top two lines. 

Having said that....what a great playoff run. It was truly amazing they won the last game in that manner and coming back from a 2-0 deficit in the Montreal series. Hope they can go deep into the post season next year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2011)

so good, it deserves a spot in two threads :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 12, 2011)

I watched the Bruins Stanley Cup DVD last night that I bought.  For those that haven't seen it, I think it is well done.  Some good interviews, great footage, and a nice storyline.  Also some comments that you might not have heard from players, refs, and coaches.  I am going to watch the bonus material at some point this weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2011)

All that I'd like to add to this glorious thread, is that the pic below is of the back of one of my newest cycling jersey's that I picked up a few weeks ago at Belmont Wheelworks 







And it really pisses off the couple of Montreal Canadien's fans in my local bike club when i'm wearing it and their on my wheel! :lol:


----------

